# Forum for Canada?



## sredoje (Sep 4, 2006)

Hi there,
Just a crazy idea, would it be possible to create a forum for Canadian users? The more I read online the more I see that we are getting more excited about Tivo in Canada. Now that the Tivo service is officially available up here (but we can't order the boxes directly from Tivo to a Canadian address  it would be a good idea to have a spot dedicated to discussing Tivo service in Canada.

Any thoughts?
-s


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I'm not sure it is really necessary. Unlike the UK TiVos, which were different from the US models (PAL, SCART, etc), the Canadian boxes are the US boxes. Same software, same hardware, same service. There really isn't anything different about using them in Canada, just minor differences in entering postal code during setup and the like.


----------



## puffdaddy (Mar 1, 2006)

sredoje said:


> Just a crazy idea, would it be possible to create a forum for Canadian users?\


I thought there was already a forum for Canucks?


----------



## megazone (Mar 3, 2002)

I would presume the OP meant a forum *here*.


----------

